
Self-Driving is already here for highways? - fouc
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2016/04/15/tesla-road-trip/
======
fouc
This blogpost reminded me of how drastically things are going to change, and
likely for the better. Less vehicles sitting around doing nothing, less
vehicles needed at all, replaced by shared vehicles. Should be a big
improvement for both the economy and the environment.

